# Dita von Teese badet in Likör



## Tokko (29 Apr. 2008)

*

*

*Das Markenzeichen von Dita von Teese? Baden. Aber nicht einfach in der Wanne, das kann ja jeder. Vorzugsweise läßt sich die kühle Schöne in Alkohol einlegen, wie die Madeira-Pflaume. *
*Jetzt hat sie ihre Pflaume werbend in Cointreau getaucht. Um zu zeigen, wie köstlich der nach ihr benannte “Cointreau Teese” denn nicht sei, nahm sie ein Bad darin und machte eine Riesenshow in New York.*
*Es sei dies der Beginn der “perfekten Partnerschaft”, wie sich der Geschäftsführer von Cointreau ausdrückt. “Unsere Cocktails im Martiniglas und Dita in einem überdimensionalen ebensolchen” beschwörten die “Aura einer goldenen Ära”. Offenbar war der Typ bei der Präsentation nicht mehr ganz nüchtern.*
*Wenn die Werbelinie ankommt, stehen wenigstens Cointreau goldene Zeiten bevor. Ob die Plörre nach Dita schmeckt, wenigstens ein bißchen, wurde nicht verraten.*


Quelle :
celebsi.com


----------

